# Citrus problem



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

This year i am determined to eradicate the scale insect problem that is on one of my orange trees and to a lesser extent on a lemon and other orange trees in my garden.
Does anyone know of a product i can use (spray) or other means to get rid of this problem?, they really do make this particular tree unsightly with the horrible sooty mildew that is a by product of ants "milking" the insect i believe.
Regards.
NB. I understand that sprays aren`t that effective given the nature of the scale insects limpet like covering and it`s ability to seal itself tightly to the branches of the tree.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sticky collars will stop the ants "milking aphids" but most scaly insects life circle is they attach to feed off host plant and shed legs so getting rid off is more of a problem, there are commercial insecticides but I wouldn't like to eat the oranges after you can make a DIY version of insect killing soap that is effective if you can't find it here


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

*Pyrethrum*

Hi, Pyrethrum, a natural extract of Chrysanthemum but is an insect nuro-toxin, it is "broad spectrum" so gets rid of other insects as well. I use it to treat interior wood work against infestations like wood worm. My parents sucessfully used home made "Bauern Tabac" infusion againt a serious scale infestation on load of their vines but we don't know if it works on other scale or not, you'd have to grow the plant then soak in water to make a drench or spray and I'll give you a handfull of the seeds (1000s) to try is you'd like.


----------



## margesimpson (May 16, 2010)

We use garlic against ants and aphids. 300 grams of ground garlic put into 10 litres of water, leave for 5-6 hours. Then filter this solution. You can do it as often as you (and your neighbours ha) can bear this smell. BUT it works until insects are getting used to this "poison". I also know some people use chilli and wood ashes solutions (I didn't try). Likely it makes sense to replace products to avoid a habituation.
Good luck!
Nadya


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

For sure you are not the first to have this kind of problem, take some samples of the infected leaves to your local garden chemicals seller (sometimes its a builders merchant, sometimes a drogaria and often a garden wholesale supplier) every area has one or two and if you don't know where to find yours then ask in the local café where the old guys hang out - they will direct you and give you all the guidance you need and then some.


----------

